# BSNL UDAAN site-- A nobel effort going to sleep again by the work culture of employees ?



## bukaida (Jul 7, 2013)

BSNL had launched the UDAAN project with lots of promises. This is suppose to apply for a new broadband / change of existing plan online. The site assures that the complain/query will be handled within 7 days else you may complain against the LEAD. The copy of the query goes to all sort of higher officials as per their claim.

Now my real life experience is quite different. I have booked a request for changing my broadband plan on 24/06/2013.
The lead (unique complain id) was created successfully after filling up the required details in the form. It also displayed the person and phone number who will handle it.
NO ONE FROM BSNL HAS MADE ANY CONTACT TILL DATE. I have made a call myself to that number which always replies "out of reach" (correct reply). I have tried to post a complain against the lead for last four days but after submission of the form, it is showing sql error (think it is deliberate).
Do you have the similar experience or is it happening here only ?  

BSNL UDAAN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2013)

no offense but to rely on online portals for govt companies like bsnl in India is like having a nice dream far away from reality.local exchanges are within a 4-5km radius from home & it is better to visit & submit the application.it is not like you will be changing your plan every month so 2-3 visits in a year is no big deal.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 7, 2013)

Thought they might have improved. I have 6 days a week office(far away from home and exchange)and my holiday is their holiday also (sunday). I have my aged parents in home who cannot do such job physically. So I thought (wrongfully seems now) that the portal can solve the problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2013)

ask someone in your locality(friend/neighbour etc) to submit farm on your behalf(all they need is an application signed by you).btw did you try your region's bsnl self care site as i think it has replaced udaan for all practical purposes(like complaint/new connection etc).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> no offense but to rely on online portals for govt companies like bsnl in India is like having a nice dream far away from reality.local exchanges are within a 4-5km radius from home & it is better to visit & submit the application.it is not like you will be changing your plan every month so 2-3 visits in a year is no big deal.


+1 for that.
I never tried UDAAN, but through direct phone line contact or personally visiting the Local Exchange seems to be a better option always.

In our case,* Dum Dum Telephone Exchange*, has decreased its lacunae or negative servicing to a much lower extent.

I personally feel satisfied about their service. Thanks to:----> *Dum Dum Telephone exchange,BSNL,Calcutta Telephones.

*


----------

